# lack of cervical mucas



## poppycat (Mar 7, 2007)

i have been using opks and got a positive today but i havent had any cm at all this month is this anything to be worried about, has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Terribellalulu (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi there,

I saw your post and thought I would reply as I've been reading Toni Weschler's book which is excellent about watching for fertility signs such as cm.  One of the (many!) problems we have as we get older is that we will gradually produce less cervial fluid.  This is because as the number of follicles decreases, less oestrogen is produced which in turn means less fertile cm.

You said that you didn't have any this cycle - without putting too fine a point on it, you may have still produced some but not so much that you will have noticed it on your panties (sorry!)  Remember too that each cycle is different and next month you may produce more again.  For details on how to check (with full diagrams too!) I would recommending getting hold of Weschler's book 'Taking Charge of your Fertility' as it's got a good section about approaching menopause.

I wouldn't worry too much to the extent that you start looking to replace it - the alternatives suggested on many websites such as eggwhite etc are not a good idea at all - hopefully there will have been enough there which you couldn't see visually to assist those wrigglers to their destination!

HTH

Terri


----------

